# Virtual WoodRat



## SketchUp Guru (20 Feb 2006)

I've been playing with a new version of a freeware Rendering program and did this as an experiment. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Knot Competent (20 Feb 2006)

Oh, you really do make me sick! If that's playing, what would you do if you got serious? :lol: You are very talented where graphics are concerned - I often look at your SketchUp efforts, and go green with envy.

The next step is to start manufacturing them and getting them on the market for about $200, and everyone would be happy. (except WoodRat, of course!).

Regards, John


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2006)

V impressive Dave. Whats the prog? Is it simpler to use than Kerkythea?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Feb 2006)

John and Tim, thank you for the kind words. It seems I have plenty of time when I can't be working in the wood shop so drawing and thinking about wood related stuff is the way I pass the time.

John, you, too could do what I did. Anybody could. Tim's already doing it. 

Tim, it was K. The new version is has a nicer GUI. I don't know what a lot of the settings do yet. Some of the numbered settings are clear enough but some I don't know if higher or lower is better.

I have a number of ideas about minor changes to the way the WoodRat is made that I think would be improvements. Some I've shared with Martin, the inventor, but I get the impression he's not interested in outside input even if the input is free. I probably wouldn't get into business making anything similar. I don't have the stomach for a legal fight.


----------

